# How to disable laptop keyboard?



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

Hi, my Toshiba Satellite A200 keyboard doesn't work it appears to think the CTRL button is being held down sometimes, but not all the time, is there a way to disable the keyboard and just plug in a usb keyboard without completely taking apart the computer and taking out the keyboard?

if this is in the wrong spot sorry :S


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can just plug in a usb keyboard but check for dirt and debris use a can of compressed air to blow it out from under the keys


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

That doesnt work because the usb keyboard doesnt overpower/overwrite the laptop keyboard so it combines the two making it the same problem


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you go to device manager can you see both devices if so then you can disable one


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

it doesnt let me disable one of them, it lets me uninstall them but then i dont know if i can get it back


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried the cleaning approach you can also use a little isopropyl alcohol and a qtip to clean around and under the keys but be gentle


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

its not that the keyboard is clean its something to do withe the device


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if you do not want to use the laptop keyboard you could just remove the ribbon cable from the keyboard to the motherboard. or you could try key remapper
to disable the ctrl button. never used it before so can't say how it works or anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks oscer1 forgot about key remapper


----------



## EricMack (May 20, 2011)

so using that program is it just as easy to re-enable the CTRL button?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

like i said i never used it, but i would think if you can disable it you should be able to re-enable it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

you might consider a new keyboard for that machine if the cleaning does not help it here is the offical site for key remapper Key Remapper - key remapping tool - allows to remap or disable your keyboard keys it should tell a little more about it


----------

